# shooting bow within city limits in ottawa ontario



## Leb_CRX

hey

just wondering if anyone knows if it's legal to shoot a bow on private property in ottawa ontario?

planning on getting an arrow stopper and shooting in the backyard, I just want to make sure it's legal before I do so

thanks


----------



## peregrine82

Ottawa is probably like every other municipailty in Ontario. Most have a no discharge of firearms bylaw and this ALWAYS includes bows. Check with your local bylaw dept.


----------



## Leb_CRX

bobbybrown said:


> Ottawa is probably like every other municipailty in Ontario. Most have a no discharge of firearms bylaw and this ALWAYS includes bows. Check with your local bylaw dept.


ok thanks, I will contact bylaw and find out


----------



## Stash

Not a bright idea to shoot in a residential area.

There have been 2 arrow shootings in New York this month - getting a lot of bad press.
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/26/nyregion/26archer.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## Baldini

Virtually all of the city of Ottawa is a no discharge zone. As silly as this will sound, you're better off shooting into a good bag or block target in your basement than you are outside. If you want to shoot outside in the City of Ottawa, join one of the local clubs and shoot at their range.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Baldini said:


> Virtually all of the city of Ottawa is a no discharge zone. As silly as this will sound, you're better off shooting into a good bag or block target in your basement than you are outside. If you want to shoot outside in the City of Ottawa, join one of the local clubs and shoot at their range.


Yep, there are a few areas on the outskirts of Kanata and some of the more rural areas of the new city but you would need to study the map on the city website to find them.Best to just join a club.


----------



## Leb_CRX

thanks everyone

I am part of an indoor and soon will be joining an outdoor club, it's more about me knowing what's legal and what's not...you know for days I don't feel like driving to the range

oh well, I am all for respecting the law, I wont be shooting in my backyard anytime soon


----------



## Keepsix

I live in Constance Bay, its a cut off little place in the country. just on the outskirts of Ottawa.
I dont see anyone having an issue with me shooting on my property, I live on the water besides the only Boat launch. (some of you might know who I am now)
I have a 20 yard target from the sides of my property, I shoot with my back to the boat launch, shooting towards my fire pit.
The target is a blackhole Block about 2feet by 2 feet. I also have a 5foot retaining wall behind my target with a grassy hill as well making it approximately 6 feet of wall to catch a rogue arrow.
I am shooting towards my good neighbors yard but with 6+ feet of wall to block the arrows, and the target i shoot is on the ground 2 feet tall, I have no worries.
I always Draw my bow towards the ground then raise to appropriate level, never aiming above target.

I'm not sure if the bylaw effects me where I live, but i'll look into it, cause i was hoping to take my foam target into the back 40 and shoot it in the woods.


----------



## JDoupe

peregrine82 said:


> Ottawa is probably like every other municipailty in Ontario. Most have a no discharge of firearms bylaw and this ALWAYS includes bows. Check with your local bylaw dept.


You should check the by-law. In North Bay we have a Discharge Bylaw but it excludes Longbow and Compound bow. How do highschools get away with shooting bows in city limits if this bylaw does not have an exception?


----------



## Lgard723

Ton of indoor ranges thru out Ontario ie school archery programs, not subjected to or regulated by chief firearms officer of ontario. Bows are NOT firearms. Contact the administrator of a local indoor archery club or school that offers indoor archery and ask them.


----------



## Maxtor

We're allowed to here where I am but not something I'd recommend unless you can assure it's 100% safe.


----------



## Ikantski

http://ottawa.ca/en/licence_permit/bylaw/a_z/firearms/index.html

There ya go, I never thought this applied to bows though until I looked it up.



> "firearm" means any class or type of gun or other firearm including a shotgun, rifle, air-gun, spring-gun, long-bow or cross-bow;
> 
> 3.	(1)	No person shall discharge a firearm in any area that is shown as a shaded area on any of the maps attached as Schedules "A" to "P" inclusive or on any navigable water located within or adjacent to the shaded areas.
> (2)	Despite subsection (1), a person may discharge a long-bow or cross-bow in the hatched area within the shaded area on Schedule "E".


Go to the link and take a look at the maps.


----------



## Lgard723

Ikantski said:


> http://ottawa.ca/en/licence_permit/bylaw/a_z/firearms/index.html
> 
> There ya go, I never thought this applied to bows though until I looked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the link and take a look at the maps.


Thats what I thought, hatched area of map pretty well covers all of Ottawa. Discharging of Bow OK, firearm not permitted.

Map is crap, barely read it ... low resolution.

Firearm is any barrelled weapon able to shot a projectile exceeding 500 fps ... bow does not have barrel!


----------



## Lgard723

Unlike a firearm a bow does not require a license to purchase, own, transport and there are no storage requirements. Indoor firearm ranges are subject to the inspection and approval of the chief firearms of Ontario. Most school's that offer a archery program utilize the gymnasium as an indoor range the football field as an outdoor range.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

A friend of mine put the rule to test.. he practiced on baseline rd in his laneway 4 lane road.. 4000 cars a hour capacity... shooting into his garage police came numerous times but did not charge him as not a firearm.. they just asked he not stand out in open and draw attention.. only the uneducated complain mainly.


----------



## kiwitahi

AAh, nice to live in BC, get to launch arrows 90 metre's in my back yard and wave at my neighbours, life is good! Not to mention bow hunt within municipal boundaries.


----------



## Skyborne

I have a friend who lives just North of Mitch Owns Rd. While this is still in the no Discharge zones their property is very large and surrounded by forest. There is about 1km of dense forest behind their land that ends at the back part of a farm field. Any neighbours in question are separated by forested land as well and cannot be seen from my friend's land due to thick forest. The area that could be used for one or two people to release a bow is more than 200 to 300 meters from the road and cannot be scene from the road. Their land is rural for all intensive purposes but technically falls in the zone of Ottawa. Does anyone think this could be a problem? I don't think so, because one would have to trespass in order to see anyone doing anything on their land. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## wheelie

We have a no discharge bylaw but our hunting club had "for hunting" added in when they wrote the bylaw. We jammed the council chamber and they rewrote bylaw 3 times that day. We are not hunting we are target shooting or bowfishing. I stand at my back fence and shoot at my house. I also shoot inside my house. With a no discharge bylaw includes inside your house.


----------



## Skyborne

wheelie said:


> We have a no discharge bylaw but our hunting club had "for hunting" added in when they wrote the bylaw. We jammed the council chamber and they rewrote bylaw 3 times that day. We are not hunting we are target shooting or bowfishing. I stand at my back fence and shoot at my house. I also shoot inside my house. With a no discharge bylaw includes inside your house.


I shoot in my basement. My bow is pretty quiet.
So are you saying you release your bow in your backyard, but you back yard is in a By-Law Local? Or are you referring to your club?


----------



## wheelie

I shoot in my backyard. Eight foot fence, I stand at the fence and shoot at the back of my house. It is not hunting, it is target shooting. All how the bylaws are written.


----------



## muskykris

Skyborne said:


> I have a friend who lives just North of Mitch Owns Rd. While this is still in the no Discharge zones their property is very large and surrounded by forest. There is about 1km of dense forest behind their land that ends at the back part of a farm field. Any neighbours in question are separated by forested land as well and cannot be seen from my friend's land due to thick forest. The area that could be used for one or two people to release a bow is more than 200 to 300 meters from the road and cannot be scene from the road. Their land is rural for all intensive purposes but technically falls in the zone of Ottawa. Does anyone think this could be a problem? I don't think so, because one would have to trespass in order to see anyone doing anything on their land.
> Any thoughts?


I think you will be fine


----------



## xixi

Lgard723 said:


> Thats what I thought, hatched area of map pretty well covers all of Ottawa. Discharging of Bow OK, firearm not permitted.
> 
> Map is crap, barely read it ... low resolution.
> 
> Firearm is any barrelled weapon able to shot a projectile exceeding 500 fps ... bow does not have barrel!


have you found any places in Ottawa that can allow us to shoot arrow outside?


----------



## patrick.sprung

Baldini said:


> Virtually all of the city of Ottawa is a no discharge zone. As silly as this will sound, you're better off shooting into a good bag or block target in your basement than you are outside. If you want to shoot outside in the City of Ottawa, join one of the local clubs and shoot at their range.



Do u by chance know of where I could get use of a press to do a cam swap on my mathews conquest


----------



## patrick.sprung

Lgard723 said:


> Thats what I thought, hatched area of map pretty well covers all of Ottawa. Discharging of Bow OK, firearm not permitted.
> 
> Map is crap, barely read it ... low resolution.
> 
> Firearm is any barrelled weapon able to shot a projectile exceeding 500 fps ... bow does not have barrel!


I live on Ottawa and in all honesty most of the actuall city of Ottawa and the developing area is a zero tolerance for long bow, recurve bow, compound bow, crossbow, and and gun including bb/pellet gun. no allowed to discharge any of those in the city unless you are at leade south of mitch owns. Way off in stittsville ornfarm land haven u need to be out where the farmers are to shoot bow I sadly learned the hard way


----------



## patrick.sprung

Lgard723 said:


> Thats what I thought, hatched area of map pretty well covers all of Ottawa. Discharging of Bow OK, firearm not permitted.
> 
> Map is crap, barely read it ... low resolution.
> 
> Firearm is any barrelled weapon able to shot a projectile exceeding 500 fps ... bow does not have barrel!


Sorry the by law in Ottawa covers more then that


----------

